# How long to wait to do fet after a natural miscarriage?



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello ladies, 
I have just had a natural miscarriage at 10wk2 after a fresh round of Ivf, I called the clinic today to tell them I had miscarried over the weekend and te nurse booked me in for a scan next week to make sure everything has come away. She then went on to tell me that I can call with my next period to start fet. I was rather shocked as thought you had to wait a certain length of time ( several cycles) before proceeding with the next treatment. I was just wondering what your stories of this this where and if you started over straight away or did leave it a few months. Emotionally I think I will be ready as I had 3 weeks to come to terms with the mc before it happened but just not sure if our body is so quickly? Any advice would much appreciated and thanks in advance xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, so sorry about your m/c. No fun is it  

I had a d&c in Nov (but I'm sure I m/c naturally the night before) and I'm starting FET with this cycle but really nothing will happen until the middle of Feb when I have prostap so that'll be 3 months, and I'll have had 2 'normal' cycles. The doctor said at the follow up they like to wait 3 months but all hospitals will be different I suppose.

I guess we still have to heal inside where the embryo had implanted etc but by the time you start your next period and then wait for down regging (if you have a medicated cycle) quite a bit more time will have passed. 

You don't want to look back with any, if only's or what if's, but at the end of the day only you will know if you're truly ready


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi honey


Really sorry about m/c   


Most clinics wait about 3 months between treatment 


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Massive    thinking of you.

In all honesty - I'd wait until you've been scanned. I thought everything had been lost - but mine was incomplete - so ended up going down the medically assisted route.

Think its a personal thing - for me I wasn't ready, too emotionally battered, plus had to take clexane for 6 weeks post mc due to Factor V.

*Pregnancy Loss ~ *CLICK HERE

    

Take care and more importantly take time for you

Mini xx

It might be worth reading through the post on here - lots of support and information:


----------

